# PAT question



## John J (Jul 18, 2002)

Can anyone who has recently ran the PAT test tell me is the wall 5 feet tall or 6 feet tall. I have heard both answers.

Thanks


----------



## Bri9801 (May 2, 2002)

5 feet 2 inches


----------

